# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Chelsea Hotel

## flurans ilia

*Chelsea Hotel ose diku në periferi të Manhattan* 
_( Historia e Hotelit Legjendar në New York City )_ 


Për disa, është vend i papërshtatshëm dhe i mërzitshëm, për të tjerë parajsa e shplodhjes. Për disa dhomat e këij hoteli simbolizojnë djallin, të tjerë i kanë përdorur ato si shplodhje buzë rrugës së tyre, pas një dite të gjatë. E përsëri, ka disa të tjerë që i përdorin hotelet si qëndra banimi. 
Chelsea Hotel ka pas qenë oazi i brendëshëm ku është gatuar krejt platforma nyjorkiane e Beat Generation. New York City është arena më e madhe e koncerteve, festivaleve të hapura më të mëdhaja në botë, ambjenti i rock dhe rap star-ëve që janë të njëjtët aktorë të dyluftimit për të mbizotruar qytetin, gradiaçelave dhe copave arkitektonike të shqetësuara të shoqerisë moderne që janë një model për mbar botën. Kjo është qendra e universit, prej këtu fillojnë të gjitha. Art, kulturë dhe tregëti e lirë. Origjinal rock'n roll. 
Kur flasim për New York City e kemi fjalën më tepër për Manhattan, sepse lagjet e tjera si : Bronx, Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island, janë të përmendura më tepër vetëm për hapsirën dhe popullimin. Manhattan është si askush dhe askund gjetkë. Askund tjetër vizitori nuk është i mbërthyer nga magjia e popullimit dhe arkitekturës, teknikave dhe arteve, shpejtësisë dhe ritmit. Ky qytet është fëmijëria e rock'n roll-it drejt të gjitha rrugëve në mënyrën e ecjes mbi trotuarin e egër "Walk On The Wilde Side" që Lou Reed i ka pas kënduar. Kjo është ekuivalenca e vërtetë e bursës dhe shkëmbyesve të vlerave, tregëtarëve, vizitorëve po aq sa edhe shkrimtarëve, piktorëve dhe muzikantëve. Një nga pikat kyçe është të gjesh ritmin natyral që për europianët do të thotë të kthesh mbas akrepat e sahatit, gjashtë orë më mbas ndërsa mbërijnë në Kennedy Airport i cili është i vendosur 90 minuta larg qendrës... 
Ok, le t'ja fillojmë udhtimit tonë atëherë në Manhattan, që në vizionin parësor të të gjithëve tashmë ka ngelur nga skenat e mirënjohura në kujtesë, nga krijimet mjeshtërore të Woody Allen, prej të gjitha filmave të tij, përsëri e përsëri. Impresioni i dytë që të ngelet në kujtesë është madhështia, madhësia, shkëlqimi i përhershëm i njëtrajtshëm qoftë ditën apo natën, aq sa të gjithë e quajnë New York-un qyteti që asnjëherë nuk flenë. Për të gjithë ata që i marin parasysh të gjitha këto impresione, që djersiten nën ritmin e qytetit, që luajnë dhe krijojnë rock-un e tyre origjinal, kjo si të thuash, vizita e parë, asnjëherë nuk ka për të qenë më vizita e fundit, në New York. 
Ju jeni addicted nga New York City tash e tutje, që fillon e bëhet më i bukur kur e lëshon vetveten të zhytesh nën rjedhën natyrale të tij. Kjo është e vetmja rrugë të zbulosh New York-un e vërtetë larg rrugëtimeve dhe orientimeve spitullaqe turistike që në fund të lënë një shije njohje sipërfaqësore. Mjafton të merni Staten Island Ferry çdo gjysëm ore, për të cilën nuk paguan asnjë gjë, dhe të kapërceni kanalin midis Staten Island dhe Manhattan, ku do të shihni edhe Statujën e Lirisë, ku po të doni mund të kaloni gjysmën e ditës brigjeve të Staten Island apo riktheheni në xhunglën urbanistike të Manhattan-it nëpërmjet metrove, autobuzave apo taksive të verdha të qytetit. Pjesa jugore e Manhattan-it përbëhet më tepër nga distrikte financiare si bursa Wallstreet dhe World Trade Center dhe më tutje tek Tribeca (the Triangle Below Canal Street), kemi përballë Chinatown , SoHo dhe Litle Italy. Lower East Side, që përfundon drejt veriut. Mbas kësaj përball do të shfaqet Greenwich Village dhe Chelsea lagjia bohemiane e artistave. Pikërisht këtu fillon edhe sistemi rektangular i rrugëve. Kjo platformë ekziston që prej vitit 1811 dhe shkon lart gjer në 155-street. E famëshmja, e Pesta Avenue* , mbas Park Avenue, është ndarësja midis lindjes dhe perëndimit . Më tej Central Park fillon në rrugën 59. 
Në qoftë se jeni të interesuar nga ana letrare të shihni gjurmët prej ku lindi Beat Generation atëherë me doemos duhet të vizitoni Greenwich Village dhe Chelsea Hotel. Për ata që janë të interesuar për historikun e muzikës dhe kërkojnë të gjejnë shpirtin e Bob Dylan, Janis Joplin, Jim Morrison, Leonard Cohen, Jimi Hendrix, Joni Mitchell, Nico apo Patty Smith, do ta gjejnë një pjesë të këtyre shpirtrave në tullat e kuqe të mureve të Chelsea Hotel i vendosur në numrin 222 perëndim i rrugës 23 ( West 23 St.), midis bulevardit shtatë dhe tetë, adresë në të cilën janë shkruar në të shkuarën një pjesë e atyre këngëve që kanë kaptuar kohën dhe kanë lënë gjurmë ende të freskëta edhe sot. 
Greenwich Village është njëri nga të paktat vende në Manhattan që nuk bën pjesë në ndërtimin rektangular simetrik të qytetit. Aty rrugët janë më tepër në forëm rrugicash të ndërthurura me njëra-tjetrën, dhe tek-tuk shikon pak gjelbërim, gjë jo e zakontë për lagjet e tjera. Njerëzit kanë jetuar aty shumë më përpara se të meresh vendimi për ndërtimin dhe zgjerimin e New York-ut sipër gjer në 155 St. Lagjia ka një karakter arkitektonik të stilit europian "village" që i kundërvihet kryeneçësisë së gradiaçelave që ngrihen të shumta e të pafundëme drejt veriut dhe që përpiqen të mbysin dhe izolojnë hapsirën e pakët arkitektonike të saj. Falë lëvizjes së artistëve dhe shpirtit krijues dhe kritik të Village rreth fillimit të shekullit të shkuar që kjo lagje karakteristike ruan ende anën e saj tërheqëse edhe sot. Në vitet '50 lagjia ka pas qenë e populluar nga beatnicks ( shkrimtarë dhe poet të të ashtuquajturit "brez i keq"). Në vitet '60 hippies (hipitë) erdhën. Në vitet '70 dhe '80 ishin rokistat që e bënë Greenwich Village dhe sidomos hotelin Chelsea simbolin e jetës nyjorkeze, aq sa sot Chelsea është monument kulture që mbrohet nga shteti sepse ky hotel më tepër se cilido vendbanim tjetër tërhoqi çuditërisht më tepër artist se askund. Madje Chelsea ka pas qenë e famshme për këtë lloj tërheqje artistike që në kohë më të hershme që nga koha kur Mark Twain ka pas banuar dhe shkruar në një nga dhomat e atyshme. Thomas Wolfe dhe Artur Miller kanë pas banuar dhe shkruar aty gjithashtu. Miller i cili jetoi për gati gjashtë vjetë aty e përshkruan kështu hotelin e famshëm të artistëve : Ky hotel nuk i përket Amerikës. Aty nuk ka fshesa me korent, jo rregulla dhe kjo është e turpshme... është pika më e lartë e surealizmit. I shkrumbosur nga ky ambjent, i ngrija gishtin tim të mezit (provokativ) fytyrtjetërsuarve me surrat të kuq nga pija që kalonin zhurmshëm në trotuar dhe ndihesha i lumtur nga ky veprim. Kam servirur në art fillimin e epokës moderne, vitet '60, gjysëm i groposur në Chelsea, me sy rinor të përgjakur. 
Gjer në vitin 1884 hoteli Chelsea ishte ndërtesa më e lartë në New York. Sot është një humbtirë diku në periferi të Manhattanit. Kohët e shkuara të lavdishme janë shkatërruar nga ndërtimet e reja. Vetëm hyrja me pllakën memoriale na kujtojnë se hoteli ka pas një të shkuar legjendare. Salla e kryesore e pritjes nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një galeri e mrekullueshme muzeale me piktura, gravura, objekte origjinale, makina shkrimi, libra, dorëshkrime, partitura muzikore, që artistët e ndryshëm kanë lënë aty nga pamundësia për të paguar qiranë. Vendi i sportelit ka pamjen e një filmi bardh e zi hollivudian. Të dy ashensorët e vetëm lëvizin ngadalë në të dhjeta katet e ndërtesës. Shpesh nga brenda hoteli përngjan me një barrakë. Por vrimat nëpër dysheme të tregojnë se ka tuba uji dhe tuba avulli të ngrohtë që e bëjnë këtë vend të quhet hotel. Indiferenca është kultivuar në këtë vend. Luksi është një kërkim absurd. Shpërdorimi dhe natyra jokonformiste dominojnë. Pompoziteti është i parë nga posht-lartë. Sot vetëm 100 dhoma janë të hapura kundrejt vizitorëve nga 400 që ka hoteli në shërbim në ditë normale. Të gjitha banesat e tjera janë të zëna nga banues të përhershëm të atyshëm. Më e bukura nga të gjitha (dhoma # 600) me dysheme mermeri dhe oxhak bronxi, një luks i vërtetë është e lëshuar me qira të përhershme tek një çift gay që shkruajnë romane dashurie nën pseudonimin Judith Gould. Po qe se do të qëndrosh e vizitosh këtë vend rezervimet bëhen veçse dy muaj më parë. Dhe dijeni pra se ju paguani (gati 140 $ në natë) për emrin e hotelit më tepër se për çmimin real të rehatshmërisë së dhomave. Secila dhomë ka historinë e vet. Në dhomën # 205 poeti uellsian Dylan Thomas që me reputacionin e vet e kishte frymzuar të riun Robert Zimmerman të ndryshonte emrin në Bob Dylan , iku në një gjum të përhershëm fatal mbasi kishte pirë 18 gota whisky njëra pas tjetrës. Dhoma # 100 ishte e zënë nga Sid Viscious , basisti i legjendarëve Sex Pistols , dhe e dashura e tij Nancy Spungeon. Në mëngjesin e 11 Tetorit 1978 Spungeon u gjend në vaskën e banjës së kësaj dhome e vdekur. Viscious arrestohet si i pandehur për vdekjen e saj dhe disa kohë më vonë vdes edhe ai vet nën overdozë heroine. Jimi Hendrix jetoi, eksperimentoi drogë dhe muzik për një kohë të gjatë së bashku me kitarën e vet besnike në hotel. Janise Joplin këtu nuk kaloi vetëm një histori dashurie me Southern Comfort por njëkohësisht një flirt dashurie romantike të shkurtër me Leonard Cohen. Kanadezi rock-poet e dashuronte hotelin aq sa thoshte: 
Chelsea është njëri nga ata të pakët hotele që e dashuroj sepse ka pikërisht atë atmosferë që të gjitha hotelet e tjera duhet të kenë. I dua hotelet kur në mesnatë mund të sjellësh në qetësi ushqim, bira dhe vajza të reja në dhomën tënde dhe askush nuk do t'ja dijë dhe të të shqetësoj për këtë fakt. Kënga e tij "Chelsea Hotel" nuk është vetëm një kujtim i dashurisë së shkuar për Janise Joplin, por njëkohësisht edhe një himn dashurie për hotelin nën vargjet : I remember you well in the Chelsea Hotel / You were taking so brave and so free / Giving me head in the unmade bead / Wile the limousines wait in the street / Those were the reasons and that was New York / I was running for the money and the flesh / That was called love for the workers in song / Probably still for those of us left . 
Dhe lista e shkrimtarëve, piktorëve dhe aktorëve që kanë shkruar, pikturuar, apo kanë kaluar nëpër duar skenarët e filmave apo teatrove përpara se të hidheshin në skenë, vazhdon me personalitete të tillë si Jane Fonda, Jackson Polloks, Brendan Behan, Sarah Bernardt, etj. 
- Për shumë nga këta artist Chelsea ishte thjesht një qëndrim i përkohëshëm ndërsa për disa nga ata një banesë e përherëshme - kujton Stanley Bard që për 40-vjet ka drejtuar si menaxher hotelin - Disa prej tyre jetuan më tepër se një dekadë aty. Pikrisht në të njëjtin moment kur po bashkbisedonim ikona e punk-ut Patti Smith sapo doli përjashta portës kryesore. Stanley Bard mban distancën e duhur përtej autoritetit të vet i lumturuar kur herë pas here është dikush që kujtohet për hotelin legjendar. Ai na drejton drejt zyrës së tij ku gjen libra të veçantë. 
- Koleksionoj çdo libër që është shkruar në hotelin tim - thotë ndërsa nxjer prej librarie novelën "You Can'y Go Home" nga Thomas Wolfe. 
- Shumë gjëra kanë ndodhur në të shkuarën e këtushme - vazhdon mendueshëm - Jimi Hendrix, Jim Morrison, Janise Joplin drogoheshin këtu. Ndërsa sot në sallën kryesore të pritjes një tabelë e madhe reptësisht shënon "No Smoking" / Ndalohet Duhani. 
- Për shumë vite Bob Dylan jetoi në dhomën # 2011 e më tej në # 411 që pat qënë dhoma e të ndjerës Janise Joplin. Për gati një vit Leonard Cohen ka lëvizur nga një dhomë në tjetrën. Ndërsa ende të freskët mbart në kujtes imazhin e tij. Ai djalë më pëlqente dhe ishte më i qeti nga të gjithë rëmujaxhinjtë e tjerë të atyre viteve të turbullta. Por ndoshta ishte vetëm pamja e tij e jashtëme kjo. Në më të shumtën e kohës së tij në New York në vitet '60, Cohen ka pas jetuar në dhomën # 424. Ndërsa kohë më vonë John Bon Jovi shkroi dhe filmoi videon e këngës për "Midnight at Chelsea" në dhomën # 515. Por zoti Bard refuzon të flasë për dosien misterioze të çështjes Viscious / Spungeon me fjalët : 
- Oh, kjo është tjetër histori por jam krenar për dashurinë dhe respektin e veçantë që Andy Warhol pat treguar në vitet '60 duke filmuar së bashku me Nico në ambientet e hotelit tonë sekuenca nga filmi "Chelsea Girl". Në një kohë shumë të trazuar. 
Në finale Patti Smith është afruar duke ndjekur bisedën tonë dhe duke e mbyllur atë me fjalët : 
- Nuk dua të humbas asnjë moment nga jeta e këtij hoteli, është padyshim vështirë të gjesh ndonjë artist që ka jetuar aty, të mos jetë rrëmbyer nga eleganca artistike e stilit jetësor të Chelsea Hotel. 

_Përgatiti Flurans Ilia_

----------

